# SAQA Foreign Qualifications Verification



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Can anybody help me in understanding the SAQA Foreign Qualification Verification method..

I am a bit confused after going through the website.

Thanks


----------



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,

Once you fill all the required information then u need to take the print and send it to SAQA.
What needs to be send, where to be send and payment all are mentioned after submitting the online form.

Regards,
Sharma.


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

sharma4bw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Once you fill all the required information then u need to take the print and send it to SAQA.
> What needs to be send, where to be send and payment all are mentioned after submitting the online form.
> ...


My application form gives the band information but it does not mention how the payment has to be made and what are the documents to be sent etc.

Can you please give a guide for application process if you have one.

Really the SA process is really confusing for me

Thanks


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi its not as confusing as you think, once you have all the papers ready, you will send the package to SAQA, postnet suite 248,private bag x06,waterkloof,0145. Also to make payment wire transfer to info available on SAQA application form


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It's pretty clear on the website - what exactly are you struggling with?


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> It's pretty clear on the website - what exactly are you struggling with?


My struggle is with the following:

1) How do i make the payment.
2) Exactly what documents do i need to attach?

I am not able to find the above and also a detailed step to step information on the process. 

Can you please redirect me to this location on the website?

Appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

csvraju said:


> My struggle is with the following:
> 
> 1) How do i make the payment.
> 2) Exactly what documents do i need to attach?
> ...


Go through this link. Register and complete the online application form. 
DFQEAS Home

In the same online application form last step payment mode, required document information available.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

csvraju said:


> My struggle is with the following:
> 
> 1) How do i make the payment.
> 2) Exactly what documents do i need to attach?
> ...


I'm struggling to see how you can't find it. Simply go to SAQA.org.za, click Services, then Evaluation of Foreign Qualifications and Register. Easy from there.

Here is everything explained in detail again:
South African Qualifications Authority


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi LegalMan,
Today I got my SAQA eval report. How do I now determine which body to register with? I am planning to apply under critical skill visa bpo catagory, plz advise


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

goodmrng1947 said:


> Hi LegalMan,
> Today I got my SAQA eval report. How do I now determine which body to register with? I am planning to apply under critical skill visa bpo catagory, plz advise


You've asked this question twice on different threads. Try SACCCOM.


----------



## shawshank.kodi (Feb 10, 2016)

goodmrng1947 said:


> Hi LegalMan,
> Today I got my SAQA eval report. How do I now determine which body to register with? I am planning to apply under critical skill visa bpo catagory, plz advise



Hi,
Can you let me know how you got the certified copies of your qualifications ?? 
Am I correct in saying the the photocopies of the educational docs and passport have to be notarized?? 
Thanks


----------



## devgujar (Feb 11, 2017)

goodmrng1947 said:


> Hi its not as confusing as you think, once you have all the papers ready, you will send the package to SAQA, postnet suite 248,private bag x06,waterkloof,0145. Also to make payment wire transfer to info available on SAQA application form


Hey ,

How much time does SAQA takes. I got very bad review about the slow process.
I am from India. submitted SAQA form online and sent all the documents. I have few doubts Can you help me?


----------



## devgujar (Feb 11, 2017)

goodmrng1947 said:


> Hi LegalMan,
> Today I got my SAQA eval report. How do I now determine which body to register with? I am planning to apply under critical skill visa bpo catagory, plz advise


Hey ,

How much time does SAQA takes. I got very bad review about the slow process.
I am from India. submitted SAQA form online and sent all the documents. I have few doubts Can you help me?


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

devgujar said:


> Hey ,
> 
> How much time does SAQA takes. I got very bad review about the slow process.
> I am from India. submitted SAQA form online and sent all the documents. I have few doubts Can you help me?


I applied for my SAQA evaluation from within SA (Cape Town) on 16 Nov and on the website the process was showing as 'complete' by 22 December. It's another matter that they didn't courier my SAQA certificate till 11 Jan, after multiple follow-ups from me  (They were closed between 23 Dec and 3 Jan for year-end break, but even despite this there must've been administrative delays for them to despatch the courier so late)

If you want more details on the timeline - 
My documents reached them by 21-22 Nov. By 30 Nov I got an email from them saying they needed additional information (payment of Rs. 500 to my university and having them send a confirmation directly to SAQA). With some fast-tracking my university sent the response, and on 12 December I received an automatic reply from SAQA saying "Additional information received. File reactivated." By 22 December, the evaluation was showing as 'complete' on the website.

It seems the actual process of evaluation isn't that long once they get all the documents. They also have automated responses sent by email/SMS for every major stage (receipt of application, receipt of additional info, and completion of evaluation). But there _are_ administrative delays which you can perhaps minimize if you follow up with them once in a while.

Good luck.


----------



## devgujar (Feb 11, 2017)

Bookishly said:


> devgujar said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ,
> ...


Hey Bookishly,

Thank you very much for the info. I am applying from Pune India (Degree from Amravati University) and I think that should not be a problem for them. About additional payment to university and follow up with my university may be a big issue as our universitie may not respond actively for such requests.
Thank you again for the quick information.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

devgujar said:


> Hey Bookishly,
> 
> Thank you very much for the info. I am applying from Pune India (Degree from Amravati University) and I think that should not be a problem for them. About additional payment to university and follow up with my university may be a big issue as our universitie may not respond actively for such requests.
> Thank you again for the quick information.


You should Visit Pune University also, get the correct email id where SAQA is supposed to email and supply that to SAQA. 

Many times SAQA has the wrong email id and the keep sending reminders to the wrong ID and when you will visit Pune university to make a payment, they will never not find anything in their inbox


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

CSVindia said:


> You should Visit Pune University also, get the correct email id where SAQA is supposed to email and supply that to SAQA.
> 
> Many times SAQA has the wrong email id and the keep sending reminders to the wrong ID and when you will visit Pune university to make a payment, they will never not find anything in their inbox


I agree, you should visit or ask someone to visit your university on your behalf. It'll be much simpler that way. 

Meet the concerned person (maybe someone in the Students Branch), pay in cash/DD, get the payment receipt and send a scan to SAQA. That is step 1. Then, the university will process your request. Then, two options - (1) Get a university official to send a scan of university's confirmation to SAQA, or (2) If scan isn't an option, get whatever the university sends you and courier it yourself to SAQA without putting your name on it, because if your university posts to SAQA on its own it will use normal post and that may take 2-3 months to arrive. I have received normal post from India (personal letter) which took 3 months from India to SA! 

And like CSVIndia said, first see if you can ask SAQA what email ID they are using to communicate with your university. Then, you can take up communication directly with that person in Amravati university. From my experience, SAQA is more than happy if you can do all the communication yourself and just get them the letter sent from your university.


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

If you know any administrative person in your university, or if you can ask a current student to do some running-around on your behalf, that will be easiest. Someone actually needs to sit with the univ. officer and get all this done... else it'll take too long or you won't even know if it's happening or not.


----------



## AnishaLamba (Jun 6, 2017)

I am from INDIA having SSC/ HSC/Business Mgmt Graduation & Post Graduation degrees. and a Diploma in Information technology. I have 12+ years of experience working in Information technology industry as Product manager with companies like IBM/HP etc 

My questions are:
1. Do i have to send all these certifictes to SAQA or just my SSC/HSC and MBA+Diploma.
2. I lost my 2 subjects marks cards of Graduation, however i have all other originals along with verified certificates. 
3. I already have an offer from a South African company based in Joberg.
4. How likely is that i will get qualified by SAQA.

Am seeking to apply for Critical Skills Visa for South Africa

Appreciate your assistance..

God Bless!


----------



## AnishaLamba (Jun 6, 2017)

I am from INDIA having SSC/ HSC/Business Mgmt Graduation & Post Graduation degrees. and a Diploma in Information technology. I have 12+ years of experience working in Information technology industry as Product manager with companies like IBM/HP etc 

My questions are:
1. Do i have to send all these certifictes to SAQA or just my SSC/HSC and MBA+Diploma.
2. I lost my 2 subjects marks cards of Graduation, however i have all other originals along with verified certificates. 
3. I already have an offer from a South African company based in Joberg.
4. How likely is that i will get qualified by SAQA.

Am seeking to apply for Critical Skills Visa for South Africa

Appreciate your assistance..

God Bless!


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

AnishaLamba said:


> I am from INDIA having SSC/ HSC/Business Mgmt Graduation & Post Graduation degrees. and a Diploma in Information technology. I have 12+ years of experience working in Information technology industry as Product manager with companies like IBM/HP etc
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. Do i have to send all these certifictes to SAQA or just my SSC/HSC and MBA+Diploma.
> ...


I've answered this on the other thread you created: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...ca/1279306-saqa-certificates-requirement.html


----------

